# elbow and knee pads



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

54 years of age and riding since 2011. I have taken a few spills and managed to crack a couple ribs on a very innocent looking section of trail. Not that pads would have helped my ribs, but I keep putting it off and it is time to get some pads. Some of the trails i enjoy most are quite rocky and if i went down on some of those sections it could be nasty. I have been looking at the lighweight pads from poc. Do most of you wear pads while riding? Knee and elbow, one or the other?
Thanks


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

No, I don't wear pads, though I have briefly considered it. The trails I ride are more dirt than rocks, though there are plenty or roots and rocks you can land on. I fell over on an innocent section of trail about a month ago and landed my elbow on a stump. Not a serious injury but my arm was weakened for about a week.

I came across a guy about my age a couple of weeks ago wearing pads and a full face helmet, both unusual on the trails I ride, except for some kids. I really wanted to know if he was more cautious than me or if he rode a lot more aggressive than I do.

If pads will make you more confident in your riding, go for it. I recently switched from clipless to platforms for that reason.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I never wear pads, I couldn't stand having that heat or the resistance on my joints.
One time on an epic ride in the desert, one rider told my wife and I "you guys should wear protection in case you crash" she replied "we don't plan on crashing". He was the one who crashed and almost needed a long extrication that would have taken many hours. 
Ride within your limits especially at our age... You won't need pads very often.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

wjh said:


> 54 years of age and riding since 2011. I have taken a few spills and managed to crack a couple ribs on a very innocent looking section of trail. Not that pads would have helped my ribs, but I keep putting it off and it is time to get some pads. Some of the trails i enjoy most are quite rocky and if i went down on some of those sections it could be nasty. I have been looking at the lighweight pads from poc. Do most of you wear pads while riding? Knee and elbow, one or the other?
> Thanks


Also 54 and have taken several diggers in the past few years, a couple of them resulting in er visits that I'm pretty sure could have been avoided had I been wearing knee pads. Unlike mactweek I seem to lack the mental reserves to tone it down due to age and have discovered (surprise, surprise!) that accidents never happen when you expect them to.

I've made several attempts at wearing lightweight knee and elbow pads (g-form/Alpinestars) but so far haven't been able to tolerate them for more than a few rides. I'm an xc/pedaler kind of guy and the heat and restriction are just too much. I do highly recommend them though and I'm going to break mine out again and see if I can deal with them at these lower winter temps.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mactweek said:


> Ride within your limits especially at our age... You won't need pads very often.


True, but when you need them you _*need*_ them. I'd share a pic but it's breakfast time.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm 54...but I'm goin' on 55! I have never had a crash that I planned. I prefer them to be sneaky and unpredictable. I like to be able to (hopefully) get up and say "WTF was that?!" Ironically, some of the most mundane segments of trail have found me doing an aerial ballet and succumbing bone showing lacerations. Truly WTF moments. The way I like it. I wear Knee/Shin pads all the time, now. They go on before my shoes. Elbow/Forearm pads are in my pack but lately, I find myself wearing them a lot. Always on the downhill but sometimes I wait till I traverse my usual uphill smooth singletrack and apply when I get to this one spot where all the chunk begins.

When I'm geared up, my flow mojo is usually at it's best. There's nothing worse than thinking/worrying about crashing when your on a good rocky run. Actually, I find it dangerous because I tend to be more tentative and slow down in the gnar and that's a potential killer, IMO. I guess every rider is different in that perspective.

After many different brands/styles of pads, I have pretty much settled on the lightweight TLD Speed D3O pads. The knee pad is like a knitted loose sweater tube with silicone inlays and the thin D3O pad covers knee and down the shin about half way. The elbows are nearly identical to a roady's sunsleeve with elbow and forearm pad. They both stay-put and don't slide and breathe reasonably well. My ride temps are consistently in the mid to high 80's during summer and many times into the 90's. I just don't find these unbearable and most importantly, I wear them. My bulkier 661's and Fox pads which offer far more DH style protection were always more subject to me grabbing them to put on then thinking about the suffering and throwing them back in the truck. They don't work well when they're not on.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

wjh said:


> 54 years of age and riding since 2011. I have taken a few spills and managed to crack a couple ribs on a very innocent looking section of trail. Not that pads would have helped my ribs, but I keep putting it off and it is time to get some pads. Some of the trails i enjoy most are quite rocky and if i went down on some of those sections it could be nasty. I have been looking at the lighweight pads from poc. Do most of you wear pads while riding? Knee and elbow, one or the other?
> Thanks


Nope I have had one bad crash in the last 12 years. Racing myself on a difficult little turn everyday on my commute home....just about broke a collar bone but didn't.

Riding buddy crashed and broke his collar bone.

Other riding buddy whacked his head on an overhanging tree even with his helmet he was knocked out.

Other riding buddy slipped on ice, cranked his thumb back didn't break but was seriously painful.

I could go on...My point is none of these injuries would have been prevented by pads....or sure some of the road rash would have been reduced, but that is about it.

So please even with pads ride within your abilities.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

mactweek said:


> I never wear pads, I couldn't stand having that heat or the resistance on my joints.
> One time on an epic ride in the desert, one rider told my wife and I "you guys should wear protection in case you crash" she replied "we don't plan on crashing". He was the one who crashed and almost needed a long extrication that would have taken many hours.
> Ride within your limits especially at our age... You won't need pads very often.


could you stand hydrogen peroxide baths for weeks on end due to not being able to stand the heat & resistance of protection?? you see it's not a matter of if you'll crash but rather when. riding within limits is fine and dandy but you are not assured a safe uninjured return.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> could you stand hydrogen peroxide baths for weeks on end due to not being able to stand the heat & resistance of protection?? you see it's not a matter of if you'll crash but rather when. riding within limits is fine and dandy but you are not assured a safe uninjured return.


Yeah as with all safety issues the hazards must be identified and the risks mitigated.

Pads may ease some peoples minds, at let them ride a little faster or closer to the edge...

That is where the issues begin, of course pads may mitigate some injuries, but will not mitigate some of the more serious injuries that begin to occur as speeds increase.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a 53 yr old XC rider. I always wear lightweight elbow pads on singletrack - they weigh nearly nothing and don't restrict movement. Wish I would have had them on for my rail trail ride last weekend, then my elbow wouldn't be still looking like hamburger (don't ask).

I have some heavy duty leg protection, but I only wear it on seriously rocky trails (Moraine SP, PA). It's kind of bulky and restrictive, but has definitely saved me from some blood loss at the very least.

It all depends on how much you don't want to injure yourself, and if you feel self conscious wearing pads. I've had some fairly serious injuries, and safety gear is just a part of my routine now.

Steve Z


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Where I live on Vancouver Island we wear pads every ride. Knee pads around my calves on the way up in the summer. More confidence, less scabs. I'm 58 and most of my crew are in their 50s and we ride some pretty demanding terrain. Our rides are pretty much just like an enduro race.


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

I wear elbow pads 90% of the time... I like 661's pads, they fit well and breath ok. I will trade off a little comfort for the peace of mind they afford me. I would wear knee/shin pads as well however I have issue finding one which will fit having big thighs and calves makes it rough. All of the "XL/XXL" sizes seem to top out around 20inches for thigh :/


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use the G form 99 % of the time. Once in a while on heat stroke long distance rides I will go without. Here in MA, most of my trails are rocky, chunky and unforgiving.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

People tend to be elbow crashers or knee crashers. Lol

54 and have been wearing poc knee pads 100% of the time for 4 years now. Zero regrets especially after I pick myself up unscathed from unplanned get offs. Yeah, they're warmer, my creaky knees like the heat most days. 

I only wear elbows on trails and rides where the descents are long and fraught with peril, I rarely scuff my elbows. 

I do wear a full face all the time too, there's no real penalty and the protection is night and day compared to a regular lid. I make more mistakes than I used to and still like to go fast, so armor is good for me.


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

I always wear pads no matter how tame the trail.

I am a big fan of Danse TrailSkins elbow pads. They cover my elbows and a good portion of my forearms. There are ventilation holes in them which make them the most breathable/coolest pads I have tried.

I use RaceFace Flank knee/shin pads. They are relatively light weight, protect well and aren't noticed when I am on the trail. They do not breath as well as the trail skins and can get a little hot and sweaty on hot summer days.

If you want just knee pads I would reccomend looking at the Danse TrailSkins knee pads. Unfortunately Danse does not make a knee/shin pad in their TrailSkins series.

I am a pretty mellow rider. I don't get very wild. The Trailskins + Flanks have saved my body several times and adverted at lease one broke forearm. My buddies love showing off their war wounds... I feel no need to compete in that category. If you are an extreme/radical rider I am sure you will find a way to break body parts no matter what protection you have on.

I also wear a chest/spine protector frequently. I wear it more in the winter than the summer mainly because I welcome the extra warmth in the winter.


----------



## rorhound (Aug 23, 2013)

59, riding group is mid thirties to mid forties. We pretty much ride enduro on 99% of our rides. Rock gardens can be brutal to skin that seems to leak blood just looking at a sharp object. I wear G-Force knee, shin and elbow pads. Wife hates it when my knees and elbow wounds stick to the sheets........................


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

tatuowen said:


> I wear elbow pads 90% of the time... I like 661's pads, they fit well and breath ok. I will trade off a little comfort for the peace of mind they afford me. I would wear knee/shin pads as well however I have issue finding one which will fit having big thighs and calves makes it rough. All of the "XL/XXL" sizes seem to top out around 20inches for thigh :/


Yeah, what's up with that?

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY using Tapatalk


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

My knees are far too exposed to not wear pads. I got a pair of the new TLD Raids and really like them. Never ride without them. I usually use a thin pair of elbow pads too (RF Indy). In my opinion there is no reason to not wear protection. The trails I ride are steep,fast, and gnarly. If I was doing more trail riding I might change my mind on this.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I wear Raceface knee and elbow pads right now since my LBS had them on the shelf. While I think they are one step below what I should be wearing, they have done an excellent job for me. I need to replace the elbow pads as they have broken apart, but they did their job.

I'm pretty reckless and crash a lot, which is why I think I need something a little more protective. But if you are aggressive but not reckless, then these are great. As for being too hot, I find that being protected is more important then not. If I expect I will be out on a relaxed pace ride where I won't be aggressive or reckless (it happens), I won't wear anything.

I have had some chaffing in the knee, so I started using Bodyglide and it completely went away, even riding in 100+ degree heat for multiple hours.

https://www.raceface.com/products/details/indy-knee


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. There are a lot of variables in rider's skills, risk-taking, tolerance for wearing pads... Biggest thing I did for reducing injuries to hips, knees, and elbows was going to flats after running clipless for 15+ years. It was a learning curve to ride flats, but after a year or so I'm getting the hang of it and it's almost as good as clipless. I'm still looking at getting pads though.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I wear G-form knee pads on all-mountain trails (usually when I'm riding my all-mountain bike). If it's not super hot outside, I barely notice them (and feel very exposed without them) - fit is probably a big factor in comfort. I wear pads around my lower shins/ankles in case I roll a pedal - to protect against the pedal spikes.

I don't wear pads on more mellow trails (usually when I'm riding my hard-tail or cyclocross bikes). That said, I've had one or two instances when I've whacked my knee against the stem or handlebar (on CX bike) where knee pads would have been handy. Also, fell on my chain ring tripping over a cyclocross barrier and injured my knee, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to wear knee pads in cyclocross either.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I ride w/knee pads depending on where and how I ride. I'm using smaller knee pads from troy lee designs, their 5400 and I like them. Yeah, they take a little getting use to and a bit hot in the summer. On trails with long climbs out, I'll just take them off and pack away. I think most of us that have been around this sport for years know the consequences of falling at 15-20mph and the effects it has on your joints and body parts. Just look in the rider down sub forum to see all of the carnage. 

Think of armor/pads as cheap insurance. If you were to split your elbow or knee open and need stitches, how much are you going to fork out at the Dr or ER? We are all human and make mistakes, even if your a really good rider. You can ride a trail that you know with no issues 49 times out of 50, but that one time you may wish you had pads on.

For easier XC stuff, I usually ride with knee warmers. They protect from the poison oak here in N. cal and will protect the skin on a wash out.

For fire trail type training rides, I don't typically ride with any padding.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

The guys in our group range from 44 to 62 years old. All of us wear elbow and shin/knee pads. The majority of us wear the Fox Launch which are hard plastic yet still comfortable. Our reasoning behind wearing pads is just "Why the hell would you not?"


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

At 68 y/o, my skin bruised easily from low brush or thorns. I wear Fox shin/knee pads and G form elbow pads. Need to protect the delicate skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Arebee said:


> Our reasoning behind wearing pads is just "Why the hell would you not?"


There are reasons, whether or not valid is debatable.

Why not wear a chest guard, shoulder pads, neck brace, spine brace, etc.?


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm 53 and have been wearing pads for the past 8 yrs. The trails in my area are very technical, laced with everything from slippery roots to sharp rocks, so I don't even attempt to ride without them.. That being said, my choice for pads are POC vpd 2.0... They fit me perfectly and never move or slip out of place..maybe a little warm in the heat of summer, but well worth it for the protection.. D..


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> There are reasons, whether or not valid is debatable.
> 
> Why not wear a chest guard, shoulder pads, neck brace, spine brace, etc.?


Agreed.

I would say the majority of my unwanted contact with ground would be with knees and elbows. The pads do get a little sweaty, especially in the summer, but for my personal use, I see no down side wearing them. No one in our group has ever said, "I wish I didn't have my pads on."


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Arebee said:


> The guys in our group range from 44 to 62 years old. All of us wear elbow and shin/knee pads. The majority of us wear the Fox Launch which are hard plastic yet still comfortable. Our reasoning behind wearing pads is just "Why the hell would you not?"


Cause I have been riding without forever, and still really don't see the need...

I wore the small helmet for 10 years, till it cracked due to sun...never did crash on it hard.

I ride within myself and evaluate risk reward all the time.

As a matter of fact I quit riding down a blind 3 foot drop, because there is just too much chance of someone being there when i go over the top...

If you evaluate all the bail points and know your ride, then you are safer than the guy bombing a section that he really doesn't know. Simple.

On new trails we ride conservatively and will check out tougher sections then climb back up and ride them or not.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jeffscott said:


> Cause I have been riding without forever, and still really don't see the need...


That's great that you can anticipate and thwart every accident (so far!) but I don't think that's the norm for most people. I've also been mountain biking forever and consider myself a decent rider who had never needed pads of any sort until tearing open the same knee twice in less than 2 years time. The first incident was on a benign turn in the trail that I would have never expected to cause any trouble. In retrospect there were probably plenty of safe "bail points" but in the moment there was only 1 option, which resulted in an er visit.



Arebee said:


> No one in our group has ever said, "I wish I didn't have my pads on."


Unfortunately I have said that, someday I hope to find some that just "go away".


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's great that you can anticipate and thwart every accident (so far!) but I don't think that's the norm for most people.


My point is and continues to be....whether or not someone wears pads...

The safer rider is the one that rides within their abilities, knows the trails, and on the first ride learns the trail safely.

Those that do not evaluate the risk and rewards, and mitigate the hazards are doomed to injury, regardless of pads.
The broken collar bone is not protected by pads, a smashed hip is not protected by pads, 
The concussion is only moderately protected by helmets.

There are far to many things that can hurt one while wearing pads...

So if you do wear pads, ride within your abilities, evaluate the risk and reward, and mitigate hazards.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jeffscott said:


> My point is and continues to be....whether or not someone wears pads...
> 
> The safer rider is the one that rides within their abilities, knows the trails, and on the first ride learns the trail safely.


I agree but all else being equal the protected rider is safer than the unprotected one.

As mentioned one of my knee-rippers was on a familiar trail and I was riding well within my abilities, until suddenly (and inexplicably) I wasn't. I've heard countless similar stories, people often get hurt in circumstances they never would have expected to.

It would be hard to guard against a snapped collarbone but shoulder protection might help. Maybe. I've actually thought about some sort of hip protection, even something minimal would be a lot better than bone on rock.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

I try to live by the motto,"all the protection, all the time" 

Not that I do every time, but I did have one bad wreck last summer with my 661 knee pads and was certainly glad I had them. The heat doesn't bother me as much and a busted up knee which will keep me off my bike for weeks during riding season.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

wjh said:


> Do most of you wear pads while riding? Knee and elbow, one or the other?
> Thanks


I wear both knee pads and elbow pads. I ride with folks that only wear knee pads. Frequently I am helping them up and patching gashes on their elbows. Next ride they are back without elbow pads and it happens all over again.

Seems kind of stupid to me, but it's a free country.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i did buy knee pads. an old motorcycle accident had me in surgery. i'm fine now, but the scar is super sensitive to things that cause pain. if i hit it against a rock in a benign crash..i will writhe around in pain abnormally. i cant even kneel in the back of my truck camper shell anymore. i have carpenter knee pads ready when i load for a camping trip.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I bleed now and then, 
Don't have many big rocks but do have gravel, shale and lime stone, mostly dirt, tree's and sugar sand. I don't wear pads,
I do practice falling,

Sit In on a Judo class, sign up, Tuck and roll, Tuck and roll.
Then do some on your bike, In the grass, It helps.

Almost 58, skinny, crazy, ok ok not real smart, and don't want to live forever


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Osco said:


> Sit In on a Judo class, sign up, Tuck and roll, Tuck and roll.
> Then do some on your bike, In the grass, It helps.


Tuck & roll doesn't do so well on rock, grass is scarce in these parts.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Tuck & roll doesn't do so well on rock, grass is scarce in these parts.
> 
> View attachment 1110514


Still works, if you are wearing full armor!!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Tuck and Roll works way better than not tuck and roll...

Of course simply laying the bike down and walking over the bars is even better.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

So...obviously you have a plan to crash. That's nice.

Last time I had a good one, the first thing I saw was the trail tread about 4" away from my face. It turned out to be a tuck n' roll only by the conditions of terrain. Unless I'm doing something just plain stupid and trying to get away with it, my worst get offs were truly WTF moments where I was left afterwards wondering "WTF just happened?!"


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Every crash is situational.



Oh My Sack! said:


> So...obviously you have a plan to crash. That's nice.
> 
> Last time I had a good one, the first thing I saw was the trail tread about 4" away from my face. It turned out to be a tuck n' roll only by the conditions of terrain. Unless I'm doing something just plain stupid and trying to get away with it, my worst get offs were truly WTF moments where I was left afterwards wondering "WTF just happened?!"


Oh yeah, and this 100% ^


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

DW got me POC VPD Air knee pad for Christmas, to match my POC elbow pads. I started riding with the elbow pads a year ago and now riding w/o them feels like driving w/o seatbelt. There's not much downside to the elbow pads. I'm not so sure about the kneepads, but I''m headed out w/ the youngbloods tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

RWhiz said:


> I try to live by the motto,"all the protection, all the time" ..


I failed to do that once and wound up getting married.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

jeffscott said:


> Cause I have been riding without forever, and still really don't see the need...
> 
> I wore the small helmet for 10 years, till it cracked due to sun...never did crash on it hard.
> 
> ...


 Works great for the MUP. It's called an accident for a reason. Wet leaves, loose rocks, variable changing conditions. Ever fat bike tech with studded tires and snow/ice? I use the term puckery. YRMV.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

jeffscott said:


> My point is and continues to be....whether or not someone wears pads...
> 
> The safer rider is the one that rides within their abilities, knows the trails, and on the first ride learns the trail safely.
> 
> ...


That sounds...boring.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I use G-FORM pads every ride. Where I'm at, crashing is inevitable and I've tested them many times. Not the best for full on downhill, but comfortable year round. Feels weird without them.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've always worn leg, arm and back armour plus full face helmet for dh. 


For trail rides that are not so technical, I don't normally wear leg/arm armour but I often do ride with a back pack that has built-in spine protection. And always a helmet with good coverage

In winter when riding on ice or in warmer seasons when I ride trails that are highly technical, nice elevation with dh features or may not be so familiar to me, I'll wear knee pads (I like TLD, light and not bulky)

"Tuck and roll" easier said than done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> "Tuck and roll" easier said than done.


how about just rollin down the trail??


----------



## Mr. Blue Sky (Mar 5, 2008)

My mates and I ride 500 to 600 miles at Ray's Indoor Bike Park every winter and we all learned that pads work! Nothing soft to fall on in there! We wear g form knee, elbow pads and shorts with hip pads. We are all in late 50's early 60's. The last few seasons, I feel exposed without my knee pads anytime I ride! It's like forgetting your helmet. Getting the right fit is key, they just disappear until I have a WTF moment, then I can just hop back on the bike! Priceless.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

My "frenemy" (Cat 1/Pro rival) just posted this. Kinda seems fitting.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BOoTyWGjrK_/


----------



## trickbooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I used to be a no-pad guy until a nasty smash wrecked my knee. I bought POC VPD knees and elbows. The elbows were too big, and the knees felt hot and restrictive. I quickly dispensed of the elbows but persevered with the knees. After a few rides they 'broke in'. I learnt how to fit and strap them better, and the added compliance after a few rides means I wear them every ride now without discomfort. Had a 41 deg C day last week but still had the knees on. 

I have just bought a set of 661 elbows that actually fit my twig arms. They have only done one ride. They definitely need breaking in but will soon become an every ride it almost every ride piece of clothing. 

I should add, I also ditched spd's and went with flats which had helped my riding skills as much as reducing my risk of injury. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Pads are a new idea for me that just won't take hold. I ticked of a line on the bucket list by riding in Whistler and Squamish this fall. I'm not a 'gravity' guy but spent two days on the hill really enjoying the experience. I was lucky enough to have a couple of good friends/teachers that were able to guide me through it all. We road full downhill gear at the park and the other 2 out 3 days I was able to borrow knee and elbow pads on the trails. 

I obviously road differently with full gear (the hill kinda dictated that too!) and a bit differently with the pads on the trails. I had no falls. The one day that we rode trails that I couldn't borrow pads I felt a bit 'naked' but again had no falls. 

I ride pretty technical stuff at home but don't wear pads. My latest injuries have been extremity injuries, wrists, thumb, ankles that pads wouldn't help. 

Maybe it's the way I fall (or don't fall) that has me 'not believing' but turning 60 this year has me thinking. Light and minimalist pads sound the best but they need to protect or why wear them? 

Glad to tap into this discussion, without testing different models, all of your opinions will have to do!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Can2pir said:


> Maybe it's the way I fall (or don't fall) that has me 'not believing' but turning 60 this year has me thinking. Light and minimalist pads sound the best but they need to protect or why wear them?


I rarely fall. I maybe have one or two bad crashes a year and most rides don't crash. I still wear proper knee/elbow pads on just about every ride. They've saved my bacon a few times and that's enough to make them worthwhile. I find that when you are used to them they disappear on you and you don't notice them during the ride.

I don't bother with those minimal pads which are just glorified arm/leg warmers. It's worse fooling yourself that you are protected than just going without and being more careful.

A lot of the year here it's cool or even cold so pads add a bit of warmth and can be useful in that regard.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> I don't bother with those minimal pads which are just glorified arm/leg warmers. It's worse fooling yourself that you are protected than just going without and being more careful.


I don't know, even the most minimal ones are a lot thicker than my skin. I got no proof but I believe I could have avoided a couple of er visits had I been wearing my g-form knee pads.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't know, even the most minimal ones are a lot thicker than my skin. I got no proof but I believe I could have avoided a couple of er visits had I been wearing my g-form knee pads.


I've had two friends end up at the ER and surprised their G-Forms didn't do more to protect them. If you acknowledge you are wearing leg warmers sure that extra layer of material is better than no material over your skin, but its ability to absorb energy and spread out an impact is minimal.

If you can take a blow to the knee or elbow from a household hammer you've got pads on.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> If you acknowledge you are wearing leg warmers sure that extra layer of material is better than no material over your skin, but its ability to absorb energy and spread out an impact is minimal.


Leg and arm warmers I've owned were only cloth, g-forms are probably 10-20 times thicker and are not fabric. In my case it wasn't the impact that sent me to the er but deep gashes due to impact from rocks and my bike. I do honestly believe those pads would have greatly minimized those injuries.

In any event none are any good if they're too bothersome to wear and even the g-forms never "go away" while I'm wearing them, mostly due to excess heat.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> In any event none are any good if they're too bothersome to wear and even the g-forms never "go away" while I'm wearing them, mostly due to excess heat.


I've tried the G-Forms a few times and they are hotter than what I consider proper pads [ie. Race Face Ambush] and they are more uncomfortable because the sleeve bunches up.

Another set of reasons why I would avoid them.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I've got bad knees so I've been wearing knee pads 100% of the time. They do three things for me:

1. Support the knee area; hold my knees together.
2. Keep the knees warm; especially in the winter.
3. Protect in case of a fall.

I used Fox pads for years. When they wore out I replaced them with Race Face. The ones with the open backs. You can put them on over pants and shoes. I thought it was a gimmick at first. Now, I can't imagine having pads without open backs.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sidewalk said:


> That sounds...boring.


Ahh riding within your abilities is boring....should come for a ride one day.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

leeboh said:


> Works great for the MUP. It's called an accident for a reason. Wet leaves, loose rocks, variable changing conditions. Ever fat bike tech with studded tires and snow/ice? I use the term puckery. YRMV.


i have yet to find a three foot drop on rocky pointy limestone on a MUP.


----------



## Trackho (Sep 23, 2011)

Got tired of these minimal elbow pads seem to help


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I where Fox knee/shin pads and Gforce elbow pads. At 68 my skin bruises easily. Some of the trails have a lot of low growing brush and thorns. Rips my legs apart without protection. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

So i got poc vpd 2.0 knee pads and the older style joint vpd elbows. they feel a little tight but should break in. The 2.0 pads seem to get a little softer from body heat than the elbow pads. I wore them around the house a bit but not on the trail yet. I'm looking forward to the extra protection and will wear the knee pads always, elbows on more technical rides.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I got G-Form this past season and wish I had them sooner. Any pads I had in the past were not good for a lot of rides. These are.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

I've worn so many knee pads, guards, etc and I recently found the best one hands down. There's not another one that comes close to it. Not only does it offer incredible protection for the knees but it does one thing none of the others couldn't: It's breathable. It allows air to circulate so that your knees and under your knees aren't sweating like a mad man. Very, very, very comfortable and allows you to pedal very easy.Raid Knee Guard | Troy Lee Designs®


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

OldManBiker said:


> I've worn so many knee pads, guards, etc and I recently found the best one hands down. There's not another one that comes close to it. Not only does it offer incredible protection for the knees but it does one thing none of the others couldn't: It's breathable. It allows air to circulate so that your knees and under your knees aren't sweating like a mad man. Very, very, very comfortable and allows you to pedal very easy.Raid Knee Guard | Troy Lee Designs®


Same here. I have been using the Raids for a few months and really like them. They have good padding (D3 inserts), are very comfortable, and stay put on your legs. Very easy to pedal in. They are not cheap but I think they are worth the money.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

There are times I need pads. Then I wear them. Elbow/forearm and knee/shin. Otherwise, I don't.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

I've tried many different knee pads on the quest for comfort & protection (Fox, Daniese, etc). Settled on poc pads. I have the vpd air for lighter/less techy trails, and the vpd 2.0 for more technical rides. Love them both. Vpd air is shorter and less intrusive, but both are great. Have not tried the TLD raids, but they look pretty nice. How do they circulate air ?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The problem with getting older is that you fall to bits. Muscles get weaker, you get fatter, your balance does not improve and when these things conspire to drop you off your bike it hurts more and you take frikin ages to heal. If you heal. I went over the bars about ten years ago, landed on my hands but my wrists obviously took the brunt of it. I get sharp pains in both wrists to this day. Another OTB hurt my shoulder, it was a very hard landing, I thought it was broken, and it took years for the pain to go away. 

So I've bought the best helmet I could find and some 661 knee and elbow pads. I haven't used the pads yet but if they aren't comfortable I'll be trying different ones until I find pads that are. I'd like to keep riding for as long as I can. That means my body has to keep functioning. That means pads.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

MSU Alum said:


> There are times I need pads. Then I wear them. Elbow/forearm and knee/shin. Otherwise, I don't.


Curious how you know when you are going to need pads. I don't crash very often, unless I am not wearing pads. Then I seem to crash all the time! About the only time I don't wear them is for xc racing. My knees feel very exposed without them.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I pretty much always wear knee pads and when I have any extended downhill I'll put elbow pads on. I think the pads give me a little extra confidence to try more difficult trail sections.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

G-Form, light and comfortable.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

Had my new pads on sat am on a nice winter fatbike ride. Went around a corner i have been around hundreds of times, front end washed out and broke my collar bone. F!?K me!
My elbows and knees are fine so i guess thats a good thing


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

*Leatt Airflex*

Cooler than G Forms and CE certified

Knee Guard AirFlex Pro - Knee & Leg Guards - 3DF Soft Shell - Body Armour | Leatt® | Protective Neck Braces, Body Armour & Sports Gear


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

wjh:
I agree with that reasoning -and if they give you more confidence that's great. It looks like most of the new pads are protective while being very pedal friendly/not impeding ya.
I'm not running them but I am going to switch to flat pedals on my trailbike, so am going to run knee/shin for that reason - and will probably gain more general confidence wearing them anyway..
I've been "bitten" by flats before and they bite hard


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Race Face Ambush :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

53 and riding since 1998. I've not ever worn pads on xc/trail rides, but have when at bike parks practicing on the smaller sections, and when riding some technical areas where we go there to practice on the technical - not a big trail ride.
BUT, I did order some light POC knee pads and have some TLD elbow/forearm guards and am probably going to start doing trail rides with them on. I don't think they'll be uncomfortable or inhibit pedaling or anything. 
I know a lot of younger, much better, faster riders than me, who wear light pads on trail rides. Most of them also use flat pedals - which is another thing I'm going to give a try to soon, with the 510 shoes I've had for quite a long time.
sorry the long answer!


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> pads may mitigate some injuries, but will not mitigate some of the more serious injuries that begin to occur as speeds increase.


True Dat, and a bit off topic, but I've read and understand that if we go TOO slow, such as on tech sections, and don't have enough momentum, that can cause crashes too. So momentum is our friend too.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

"You have given too much reputation in the last 24 hrs, try again later".
Mtbr.com forum technology really needs to come out of the 1990's.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

Have never worn pads and likely never will. I ride very technical trails and like to get a little air now and then. None of the injuries I've sustained would have been helped with knee or elbow pads, and these days I rely more on skills and good judgment to keep me safe.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

OK, I got elbow and knee / shin but I'm thinking I want just knee. Any recommendations??


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

throet said:


> These days I rely more on skills and good judgement to keep me safe.


Everyone's luck/skill/judgement runs out eventually.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

binrat said:


> OK, I got elbow and knee / shin but I'm thinking I want just knee. Any recommendations??


Me and a friend have been running Troy Lee Designs KGS5400s for a few years now and really like them, although it the only one we've ever used so can't compare them to anything else. They have padding and a hard plastic shell inside. My knees are pretty torn up from bike crashes and other previous life experiences, so I do wear them where it's rocky or if I want to ride aggressively. I've had a handful of times I went down directly on my knee while wearing them, and it sure was nice to get up and be perfectly fine.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> Everyone's luck/skill/judgement runs out eventually.


I was just going to suggest "Good Luck with THAT!"

I typically call that "Running out of talent"


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

throet said:


> Have never worn pads and likely never will. I ride very technical trails and like to get a little air now and then. None of the injuries I've sustained would have been helped with knee or elbow pads, and these days I rely more on skills and good judgment to keep me safe.


That's funny.


----------



## StrykeTWO (Mar 18, 2017)

*Need some pads!*

 I have had TKR so the knee is hyper sensitive and need to find a set of knee pads ASAP. in NC so hot and humid in summer. I will have a look at some of the ones mentioned here. Any suggestions or stand out stay put knee pads please let me know.
I will most likely get elbow too. I will be riding alone so better safe....


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

As stated earlier in the thread, I am a huge fan of both elbow and knee pads.. But I am fortunate.. I was able to find pads that fit me like they were made exactly for me, and I feel that is one of the critical factors in choosing pads.. I would recommend trying on as many different pads as possible to find that magic pill.. remember, if they don't fit well, you won't wear them..

I would ask the LBS if you could "spin" on a trainer or stationary bike to determine the comfort factor..

best of luck


----------



## RavenDavey (Oct 3, 2015)

I wear the POC vpd2 knee and elbow pads...cheap insurance for me. Never plan to crash but it happens. Also wear the full face shield helmet. Kinda like having car insurance that you never plan on having an accident...just saying.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

G Form fan here, mostly because they are less bulky. As for temperature, I have never had an issue with excess heat and I ride in Tucson year round. Perhaps if you're in somewhere humid that might be something to worry about tho. I always wear mine because even tho I am a very experienced rider, I fall off sometimes. Sometimes at speed, but mainly when riding slow in technical stuff. If I am not pushing myself to do new stuff it would get boring, so I fall off. I have dropped many feet onto rocks in my G Forms, and for me they have saved me from far worse injuries many many times. At this age, gashes do not heal fast, so I like to give myself a chance!


----------



## RavenDavey (Oct 3, 2015)

throet said:


> Have never worn pads and likely never will. I ride very technical trails and like to get a little air now and then. None of the injuries I've sustained would have been helped with knee or elbow pads, and these days I rely more on skills and good judgment to keep me safe.


Blowing a tire on technical trail and landing on rocks (pre-pad wearing days)...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RavenDavey said:


> Blowing a tire on technical trail and landing on rocks (pre-pad wearing days)...


Looks like a pre-luck day too?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok I have to re-think this elbow pad thing. I'm finally used to knee pads, I guess I can do the same for my elbows.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Ok I have to re-think this elbow pad thing. I'm finally used to knee pads, I guess I can do the same for my elbows.


Elbow pads are easier to get used to than knee pads, I think anyway.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Elbow pads are easier to get used to than knee pads, I think anyway.


Part of it is our weather too, in the summer I'm not sure I can handle all that gear on me.

I'm sure once I scrape one again real bad I'm going to careless about the heat :madman:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Part of it is our weather too, in the summer I'm not sure I can handle all that gear on me.


Scottish. What is this _summer_ of which you speak?


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Troy Lee Knee Sleeves


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

Raceface Ambush leg/knee pads and Dakine D30 elbow pads. The knee pads stay in place for pedaling.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

I always wear my elbow and knee guards (IXS flow series), I fall regularly and they keep me intact most of the times !


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gravityaholic said:


> I always wear my elbow and knee guards (IXS flow series), I fall regularly and they keep me intact most of the times !


Work on that "falling regularly" and you could change your user name.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Oddly, this is something I have never even thought about. I see the gravity gang in the park all the time with full face helmets and full armor, but never even consider it for myself. I did bash my elbow bad in an OTB on Porcupine Rim too. Elbow pads would have helped tremendously, I'm sure.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Work on that "falling regularly" and you could change your user name.


To stop falling would mean to stop trying, I ain't ready for that yet


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gravityaholic said:


> To stop falling would mean to stop trying, I ain't ready for that yet


True, carry on soldier.

For the record I've never worn knee pads in the 20 years of riding. Battle wounds is what it's all about. Chicks dig them.


----------

